

Shellshock protection enabled for all customers - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/shellshock-protection-enabled-for-all-customers/

======
milankragujevic
Everything was pointing towards free TLS for everyone, but thank you. I won't
be using this with Windows Server.

~~~
jgrahamc
This is an extra thing, not the big announcement that we've been talking
about. That comes Monday (California time)... not long now.

~~~
milankragujevic
Well, great! I sometimes forget timezones. It's already Monday here.

